# Cleaning eelpout



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Everyone has talked about how good they taste....now how do you clean them?

Cut the backstraps out?

DO they skin like a halibut?

Do you bleeded them out?

HOW?


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Take out the backstraps and fillet off the tails if they are thick enough to go after. Then you can actually just cut the skin off like any other fish. Don't worry about bleeding them, but keep them from freezing. For some reason they turn real mushy when they are frozen.

I cut them into chunks, boil them in lemon water and dip them in hot butter. Wonderful.


----------



## heatb (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi,

First time poster here. I was looking for info on how to clean eelpout. There's a lot information scattered around on the internet, but the best one I found was at the Alaska DNR site. They've got a step-by-step video on filleting eelpout (they call 'em burbot up there) that you can watch at their website. Here's the link -

http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=anglereducation.burbot

I guess they can use set lines there too from the looks of the other video.

-HB


----------

